# Kitten Found Stuffed Inside Marijuana Bong



## Dubbaman (Mar 3, 2009)

OMAHA, Neb.  A man who tried to cool out his hyper cat by stuffing her into a boxlike homemade bong faces cruelty charges  and catcalls from animal lovers. Lancaster County sheriff's deputies responding to a domestic disturbance call Sunday alleged they saw 20-year-old Acea Schomaker smoking marijuana through a piece of garden hose attached to a duct-taped, plastic glass box in which the cat had been stuffed.
                 "This cat was just dazed," Sgt. Andy Stebbing said. "She was on the front seat of the cop car, wrapped in a blanket, and never moved all the way to the humane society."
                 Schomaker told deputies 6-month-old Shadow was hyper and he was trying to calm her down. The contraption she had been stuffed inside was 12 inches by 6 inches. Shadow was timid but in good condition Monday at the Capital Humane Society, executive director Bob Downey said.
                 "What the human mind doesn't invent, huh?" Downey said.
                 Schomaker, who was released from jail after paying a $400 fine on the arrest warrant, faces drug and misdemeanor animal cruelty charges. He did not immediately respond to phone messages left Monday seeking comment.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 3, 2009)

Im now sitting with a tape measure working out the dimensions to fit a teenager in who seems to be living on planet zog.


----------



## FruityBud (Mar 3, 2009)

A kitten is recovering after allegedly being stuffed in a bong while its owner smoked marijuana at the same time.

Lincoln investigators said that 20-year-old Acea Schomaker is accused of animal cruelty for the act.

The kitten -- 6-month-old Shadow -- is being treated at a Lincoln animal shelter.

Deputies said they witnessed the animal being trapped inside the homemade bong as it was being smoked.

I have never seen anything like this before, Lancaster County Chief Deputy Bill Jarrett said.

The bong is made of Plexiglas and is about the size of shoebox.

[It was] taped shut so the cat was exposed to large amounts of marijuana smoke, Jarrett said.

Schomaker was wanted on a warrant for possession of marijuana. Deputies found him in his home south of Lincoln.

They said he was smoking the bong when they arrived.

Shoemaker allegedly told deputies the kitten was high strung and needed to be put in the bong to keep it calm.

The cat appeared to be very lethargic, somewhat in a sleeping state, Jarrett said.

Capital Humane Society officials said they have taken X-rays and done other tests to see if the kitten has any long-term affects from the alleged abuse.

The individual stated he had done this several times, agent Bob Downey said.

The shelter workers said they are working with the sheriff's office and the county attorney to get custody of the animal so it can be put up for adoption.

We'll find a home where it will not be subjected to this type of treatment anymore, Downey said.

Schomaker was cited for misdemeanor animal cruelty.

That charge could be upgraded to a felony if the kitten dies or has long-term effects from the alleged abuse.

A misdemeanor conviction could mean up to a year in jail time, a felony conviction would put Schomaker away for up to five years.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/brohpq*


----------



## Dubbaman (Mar 3, 2009)

You've said a meow-full there :rofl:


----------



## Growdude (Mar 3, 2009)

I read this before you posted it here and all I can say is its *** hats like these that are giving us all a bad name.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 3, 2009)

That is absolutely terrible.  You've got to be one serious low life to harm an animal.  There is no excuse for being cruel to your pets.  This guy should have his balls chopped off for behaving that way!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Mar 3, 2009)

This is just sick. I love dogs way more than I do cats, but I could never consider doing this to another living creature (unless they asked for it). It's people like this who turn into serial killers and murderers. They don't have any respect for other organisms feelings.

The marijuana part doesn't even bother me... it's the putting of an animal in that small of a space without being able to move or breathe!


----------



## kalikisu (Mar 3, 2009)

I hope his lip get fleas and ticks.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 3, 2009)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> I hope his lip get fleas and ticks.



Im sure he huffed a few cat farts what a lowlife...Farthuffer!


----------



## NewbieG (Mar 4, 2009)

hahah it is terrible, but I really don't think he meant n e harm. I think he figured he was just hooking his cat up. HE really should have put vents on it at the least... that cat must have been getting really thick hits.


----------



## bud.uncle (Mar 4, 2009)

:ciao:


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 4, 2009)

lol they honestly wasted money xraying this animal?


----------



## JBonez (Mar 4, 2009)

i wholeheartedly hope this bastage suffers eternal damnation, x10.


----------



## scatking (Mar 4, 2009)

Even though I thoroughly detest cats, this is just wrong


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 4, 2009)

oh come on. You act as tho its zippo kitty?


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah thats terrible. why wouldnt he just do it the way i do to my dog. blow slow in front of the nose, my dog loves it. lol. she has the option to move but she stays and breathes deep lol, then she goes and eats food and passes out on her little bed thing.


----------



## groworganic (Mar 7, 2009)

That is terrible!  I'll admit, I may have blown a hit or two toward my cat in the past just to let him try it out, but i would never even consider cramming him into my bong!  Not even after catching him munching on my plants!  Animal cruelty should never be taken lightly.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Mar 9, 2009)

well thats pretty mean. but i must atmitte to putting one of my breeder female mouse in a jar an geting it smoked out. the little bart keeped on killing her babies, after the trip to the jar shes been a great breader for my pet snakes lol


----------



## xxdjbud420xx (Mar 9, 2009)

Thasts funny wiseguy.  A couple of years ago a buddy of mine was feeding his snake and decided to smoke the mouse out for his last night.  We put him in one of those lil critter cages and just blew thru the top.  I dont even think he cared he was getttin eatin.  Snake came over and he didnt even move.


----------



## LetsGetStoneded (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow,
that is Cruel 
i can admit iv blown
some tokes into my pets
but i never made a contraption
where the animal cant get fresh air
or leave if it wants!
but 1 time i made a contraption 
for my pet mouse
where it was similer
but soon as i blew the toke in
id release all the smoke for fresh and new clean
air
not jus stale bong smoke
like honestly who would want to sit there and in hale stale bong smoke
lol 
just my opinion...
ill sketch up a drawing to
show my mouse contraption... and post up later


----------



## 1nonlyogre (Mar 9, 2009)

OH MY!!! what were you thinking? obviously ya were mistreating that poor wee little mousey freakin-wousy!! 

Seriously people! 

Sure, Dude shouldnt have crammed his cat in such a lil box without vents and all...but seriously, it was a cat! Mind you, i have a cat, one of the best friends anyone can ever have but Theres a difference between cruelty(dog-fights,cock-fights,bull-fighting and your occasional assualt-rifle hunting adventures) and animal,hmmmmm shall we say, disciplining(i.e.     " Calm down ya lil' Fu&#er!! your going into Time-Out! Get in the BONG!!

Bob Barker probably read this story and went home to try it...anything to control the pet population!

(gonna hafta try the mouse thing tho for my Boas!


----------



## 1nonlyogre (Mar 9, 2009)

OH MY!!! what were you thinking? obviously ya were mistreating that poor wee little mousey freakin-wousy!! 

Seriously people! 

Sure, Dude shouldnt have crammed his cat in such a lil box without vents and all...but seriously, it was a cat! Mind you, i have a cat, one of the best friends anyone can ever have but Theres a difference between cruelty(dog-fights,cock-fights,bull-fighting and your occasional assualt-rifle hunting adventures) and animal,hmmmmm shall we say, disciplining(i.e. " Calm down ya lil' Fu&#er!! your going into Time-Out! Get in the BONG!!

Bob Barker probably read this story and went home to try it...anything to control the pet population!

(gonna hafta try the mouse thing tho for my Boas!


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 9, 2009)

how sick do you have to be to do that to an animal.
things like this make me really mad


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 9, 2009)

how is that not cruel?
how is that not torture?
its a small cat that he puts in a plastic box he made, that can barely fit the cat in, its probably scared to death cause it cant move or breathe.
then you start smoking weed through it?
giving a tiny cat many many times more what it needs to get even a tad high.


----------



## Moo (Mar 9, 2009)

Feed this man to the hounds!  Sure some kitties like to smell of the bud or joint, but making that sick looking little box just reeks of boredom and immaturity.

Funny thing is, is he got caught.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Mar 9, 2009)

lol i do it to my breeder mouse again if she acted a fool an killed her babies. mice are sick, they will even eat other mice full growen ones will gang up on one an eat it alive i know i have seen it. glad mine are moveing up to rat pups got me 4, 2 females 2 males. lucky rats are not as mean an they form coples, un like the mice that will kill each others babies. hatem but love my lemon pastel pythons lol. but if one of my rats starts getting crazy i got a nice little box ready for a rat to get smoked out for sure lol. they are not pets, so its not mean lol


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 9, 2009)

Honestly, the first thing I thought is.."does this person have NOTHING better to do??" I mean...This kid needs an Xbox or a rock tumbler or _somethin_'!
My dog hates smoke..makes him sneeze, I respect that...If he wanted it he'd  stick around...NOT saying he couldnt use it.. but I'm not ganna force it on him.. I have better ways to amuse myself...


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 9, 2009)

I here ya Turkeyneck. My last dog loved smoking and would get right in you face while you tried to smoke hoping for a hit. My current dog hates smoke and I'm glad, when I have the bong out he leaves the room. He will however eat an entire plant if given the chance!

Like someone said earlier this gives all marijuana users a bad name. I never wish jail on anyone but this kid needs something. You don't treat a pet like this. I like my dog better than most people I meet...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 9, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I here ya Turkeyneck. My last dog loved smoking and would get right in you face while you tried to smoke hoping for a hit. My current dog hates smoke and I'm glad, when I have the bong out he leaves the room. He will however eat an entire plant if given the chance!
> 
> Like someone said earlier this gives all marijuana users a bad name. I never wish jail on anyone but this kid needs something. You don't treat a pet like this. I like my dog better than most people I meet...


Thats right, and no offense..but why the hell would you get your mice high? unless you're twelve...are you just that bored?


----------



## houseoftreasure (Mar 10, 2009)

uh... not to distract... but I'm thinking along the lines of one of the very early posters here on this thread. Wheres my tape measure and how much dam pot would it take to fill a coffin with smoke for a "full body high?" Screw the forcing it on a hyper teenager, stuff me in it and get all of you over with all your bags and stuff this thing till it's next year or something. That looks like fun! I bet that cat is pissed they forced it OUT of the box! And now they are trying to find a "non-drug home" for it, I'ld be pissed. Wouldn't you?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Mar 10, 2009)

not bored the thing was killing the food for my snakes the trip to the jar stratin her out.


----------

